
Japan’s NTT to Buy Dell Systems for $3.055B - elorant
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-03-28/japan-s-ntt-to-buy-dell-systems-for-3-055-billion
======
mchahn
Very misleading heading if you are like me and didn't realize Dell Systems
isn't Dell, just a division.

